# Bee Stings for treating Migraines



## Gregory and Susan Fariss

I don't personally know anyone who has tried BVT for migraines. I think one must be very careful about stings to the head or neck. I think I would try bee pollen or propolis before trying BVT. 

I do get stings to the back of the head and down my right shoulder and arm for pain, and I have heard a well known apitherapist recommend bee stings to the top of the head for depression. (Imaginary line from both ears to the top of the head, then one inch toward the back of the head and sting there once.) Anyone else have any suggestions?

Susan


----------



## Bighorn06

How would Bee Pollen and Propolis be used to treat a migraine? My sister in law suffers from them and has tried just about everything else.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

Feel at the base of the skull where it curves down on both sides at the back of the head to the left and right of center right at the hairline -- that is the point for migraines. Try just one until you know the reaction.


----------



## RayMarler

Beestings have never helped with my migraines, but they have helped me with the nerve pains from spinal disc problems and for arthritis and other joint pains. The best thing I've found for migraines for me is ice packs in a dark quiet room on a firm couch or bed with a motrin and a sudafed (spelling?).


----------



## cow pollinater

I don't know about stings but I had a brief run in with migraines that apitherapy did cure... I was all stressed out worrying about things I couldn't change until I stuck my head into a box of bees and got hooked... A good hobby helps migraines and someday you might make some money at it.


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss

Bighorn06 said:


> How would Bee Pollen and Propolis be used to treat a migraine? My sister in law suffers from them and has tried just about everything else.


Sorry for the long delay in answer! I don't know if it would help at all. I have used both for allergies and cold symptoms and both bee pollen and propolis open up my head. I thought it was worth a try for migraines and much less invasive.

Susan


----------



## BeeAware

I have a friend who says that bee venom helps her migraines. She's a big baby however, so she uses the Bees In A Bottle and applies it to her temples and neck. She can't bring herself to let bees actually sting her.


----------



## Bighorn06

BeeAware said:


> I have a friend who says that bee venom helps her migraines. She's a big baby however, so she uses the Bees In A Bottle and applies it to her temples and neck. She can't bring herself to let bees actually sting her.


Does she feel like it is helping? My SIL was involved in a bee attack as a young girl and ended up in the hospital. So stinging is not an option. But she is willing to try a salve or tincture.

T


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

When you say stinging attack, was that multiple bees? Did they remove the stingers immediately or an hour later in the ER? Did she receive desensitization treatments? Patients who suffered severe anaphylactic shock, did not experience the same reaction years later. Her fear may be overwhelming, but physiologically she can receive stings in a controlled medical environment if the pain is greater than her fear. If the stingers were not removed immediately or she did not suffocate from the constricted airway, it was just a painfully bad experience.


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> Patients who suffered severe anaphylactic shock, did not experience the same reaction years later.


Actually, anyone who has suffered severe anaphylactic shock faces the possibility of a quicker, stronger reaction with the next sting exposure. Anaphylaxis is nothing to play with.
Susan


----------

